# Swift Factory Visit/Tour?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've read about passed visits /tours which have been arranged of the Swift Factory.
We would be very keen to do this.

Swift - do you know if you have any tours/visits in the pipeline for us Swift (Bessacarr) owners?

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Hezbez,

For the moment, we do not have any immediate plans for the Swift Factory Tours to start again.

We will keep you all posted.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Ash


----------

